# CCO Haul Great Finds



## iheartmakeup83 (Jul 3, 2009)

*The hubby, and I went to Orlando to the Premium Outlet. You know I had to check out the Cosmetic Company Store. I am such a lil child when it comes to that place. I literally was in there giggling. I found some great stuff. I hope you all enjoy the haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Items purchased *
*
Gold Deposit MSF
Peticoat MSF
Danger Zone MES
Expensive Pink E/S
Bright Sunshine E/S
Velvet Moss E/S
Bonus Beat L/G
Show Orchid L/S
224 Brush*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 3, 2009)

Fantastic haul! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome haul! I really want bright sunshine too lolz


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 3, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 3, 2009)

Good Haul!! I can never find brushes at my CCOs! Lucky girl!!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 3, 2009)

I love Velvet Moss


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 3, 2009)

Great haul! I wish I had a cco in my area


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 3, 2009)

oooo nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## candaces (Jul 3, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## armywife85613 (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish my CCO had a selection like that.


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Jul 4, 2009)

Great Haul. I Didnt Know That They Still Have Petticoat.


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *INFALLIBLE86* 

 
_Great Haul. I Didnt Know That They Still Have Petticoat._

 
Yes, they had them all. Petticoat, Warmed,Gold spill, and Gold Deposit


----------



## eskae (Jul 4, 2009)

great haul!! i must find petticoat FAST!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 4, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy your awesome new goodies!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 5, 2009)

I am SO hating on the Bright Sunshine and Velvet Moss! I have everything else, I think. SPECTACULAR haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 7, 2009)

i <3 velvet moss! the texture is to die!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome to find a 224 at a CCO, enjoy your haul!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 14, 2009)

Fantastic haul!! Enjoy!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2009)

you got some great stuff! the 224 brush is awesome!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy all your new pretties


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 14, 2009)

awesome haul! I really want show orchid!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 14, 2009)

You got some awesome goodies! You are so lucky to find Bright Sunshine e/s and Show Orchid l/s!!! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## reenabina23 (Jul 16, 2009)

awesome CCO haul!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 16, 2009)

What an awesome haul!!


----------



## chinkee21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome haul! So jealous! You got Petticoat & Bright Sunshine!


----------



## lindado (Jul 21, 2009)

omg petticoat, nice haul! you are so lucky, we don't have any cco's up in canada =( enjoy


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 31, 2009)

lucky you!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 31, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies. I wish we had cco's over here *pouts*


----------



## christinakate (Aug 1, 2009)

great haul !
im a tad bit jealous.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

*Drools* brilliant haul sweetie. hope you enjoy it all. i love msfs!! there beautiful. kaz x x x


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 12, 2009)

You are so lucky to find one of the heatherette glosses at your CCO I went to mine a few days ago and didnt get so lucky I did get trio 1 and 2 of the heatherette and the minieralize skin finishes are absolutley gorgeous!!!


----------

